# Birth Control Pills, IUD and Acne



## ThePowderPuff (Feb 28, 2010)

I have had quite a lot of acne since I got my Mirena IUD. So I have decided together with my gynaechologist to start Yasminelle birth control pills and remove the IUD. 

I started Yasminelle one week ago, but my skin is not better. In fact I might think it's a little bit worse. 

I suppose it takes some time for results to show. But how long time? Does anyone know? 

Reading about acne I have always learned that because of the fairly long cycle of a pimple, so any treatment requires patience before you see results. But I don't know anything about birth control pills.

Does anyone know anything? And what's your personal experience?

Also I still have the IUD, my gynnaechologists plan is to bee on the pill and keep the IUD to see if it works before we remove the IUD. It is after all quite costly.


----------



## my_adored (Feb 28, 2010)

I think it really depends on the type of birth control pill you go on. I was on Yazmin (now called Yaz) for a while and it helped. Then I went off it for a bit and back on... it broke me out like nothing I have ever seen before. Now I take Sprintec and it helps to keep my skin in check. There is still the occasional car wreck of zits when I am stressed, but it helps. So maybe its the particular kind of birth control you are using. *shrugs*


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Feb 28, 2010)

I'm on Mirena havent had any problems with break outs but severe pain in my left and right hips several months ago I told my family doctor about it he said pulled muscles stretch them take advil still have them and I've had my IUD since last summer I think I have PID.


----------



## mizuki~ (Feb 28, 2010)

The pill _can_ take 3-6 months for acne to start clearing up. May be faster or slower depending on your body but you definitely won't see a major change after a week.

Hope it clears soon for you ^^


----------



## ThePowderPuff (Feb 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mizuki~* 

 
_The pill can take 3-6 months for acne to start clearing up. May be faster or slower depending on your body but you definitely won't see a major change after a week.

Hope it clears soon for you ^^_

 
Thanks


----------



## Zephyra (Feb 28, 2010)

Just looked it up out of curiosity....2-5 months to clear up mild acne when treated appropriately, according to Fitzpatrick's Color Atlas and Synopsis of Clinical Dermatology, 6th Ed. (2009).  But that assumes the Yasminelle is adequately addressing the hormone issues and not causing new ones (only time will tell?).  When I've had hormone induced breakouts, benzoyl peroxide lotion, mud masks, and regular appointments with my esthetician have been a godsend.  Sounds like you'll know in a few more weeks if things are getting better, though.  HTH.  Sometimes I just wish I were a guy and didn't have to deal with all the hormone fluctuation crap we put up with!

Tat2dbeauty07 -- PID sounds serious!  Hopefully you can get it checked out by someone?


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Mar 1, 2010)

I think Im going to make an appointment with the GYNO this week Ive been in so much pain from this damn IUD I hate it my boyfriend offered to pull it out with some grilling tongs trying to make me laugh but its not funny. It's effecting my day to day life the pain.


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Mar 2, 2010)

I've had my IUD since '07 and honestly, thank God, have not had any problems with it. I didn't want to go on the pill because of weight gain and Im super, super moody when I'm on the pill. I have the Mirena one, and so far so good.

Have you tried getting your hormone levels checked? Just an idea. Hope everything works out for you ladies


----------



## ThePowderPuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ruby_Woo* 

 
_I've had my IUD since '07 and honestly, thank God, have not had any problems with it. I didn't want to go on the pill because of weight gain and Im super, super moody when I'm on the pill. I have the Mirena one, and so far so good.

Have you tried getting your hormone levels checked? Just an idea. Hope everything works out for you ladies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yes I have had that, and I actually have PCOS, which I unfortunately didn't know when I had the IUD inserted. The IUD hasn't helped ad all, quite the opposite, so I am hoping the pill will do the trick.


----------



## EvoPandaPnay (Mar 4, 2010)

It depends on the birth control pills. I tried many product over the counter or going to the doctor didn't help at all. When I saw this Murad acne complex  kit I tried it. after 2 months i saw the result my face was all clear. this way back since 2005 and I still use it so I don't break out.

 I tried many different birth control pills the one that i'm taking right now is Ortho tri cylin Low.

Try taking hair,skin,nails vitamins that will help too. Im taking GNC be-beautiful. avoid spicy foods. oh and research avocado face mask. I started doing the mask once a week my face is more smooth and glowing...


----------

